# Ariens Deluxe Platinum24"



## FFE

New to the forum, so I thought I would put the review.

Anyway last year just after christmas I took the plunge and took delivery of a 24" Ariens Deluxe Platinum. Minnesota winter was just to hard on my back.

First thoughts were not the best as I couldn't get it to start. The motor had kickback. And the few times I did get it started with the electric start the engine would kill the second any snow was encountered. Since I ordered from an online store I had to search for a Ariens dealer to do some warranty work. Luckily one just opened in town and I had it back within 48hrs.

After the machine was returned it was obvious that I made the right choice in a machine. It starts on first pull every time, and the test was to clear the 4 ft months old drifts in my back yard. The machine cut right in like it was nothing.

Overall I probably bought more machine then I need. I could have probably made due with a dual stage 20" or even a single stage. But think the headaches that I may have just saved my self is well worth the money.


----------



## Shryp

Glad everything worked out for you and you like the machine.

Best of luck this year as we pray for lots of snow


----------



## kb0nly

Hello fellow Minnesotan! The snow surely did suck last season, i geared up myself, rebuilt my old Craftsman with a new engine and bought an Ariens lawn tractor with blower on it as well. Let it snow!!!

Curious though, did the dealer say what was causing the problems?? Carb adjustment maybe? Just wondering why it was behaving like that.


----------



## HCBPH

*New Blower*

Good to hear you have it running and working for you. After last winters snow, that was a back breaker. I expect we're going to have a few nasty ones yet 
Seems like they run in 5's, once you get a bad winter, then you get 4 more years of it around here, at least in the Twin Cities.


----------



## FFE

The dealer in town told me it was a carb issue, however they didn't get any detail as the tech was out when I called. They dropped it back off when the wife was at home, and she didn't think to ask.


----------



## Jkruseelle

hi can you tell what you think of the auto traction control. I am not sure how mine works. Can tell you more if you respond. Thanks Jack


----------



## govenatorx

Jkruseelle said:


> hi can you tell what you think of the auto traction control. I am not sure how mine works. Can tell you more if you respond. Thanks Jack


The automatic traction control is exactly that, automatic. I have an Ariens Pro 26 and it functions the same way. My dad and brother each have the Platinum 24. The machine turns on a dime without letting off the drive lever. At least all 3 of our Ariens do.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Jkruseelle said:


> hi can you tell what you think of the auto traction control. I am not sure how mine works. Can tell you more if you respond. Thanks Jack


It works VERY well. It's basically a "Detroit Locker" for a snow blower. Hilliard makes the Auto-Lok differential for Ariens. Click -HERE-


----------

